# Smoking pre cooked turkey breasts



## mikeh (May 12, 2015)

Was at Sam's last weekend and picked up 2 10lb pre cooked Jenni O oven roasted turkey breasts.  I want to smoke them, but need to know if I need to do anything different compared to smoking a uncooked one.  Any help would be appreciated. 

thanks,

MikeH


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 13, 2015)

IMHO , a 2 hr. sauna at 225*F with a pan of hot water should do you good .

Have fun and . ..


----------

